# The Secret Lives of Reservoir Blue Catfish



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

http://www.in-fisherman.com/catfish/blue-catfish/secret-lives-reservoir-blue-catfish/

Very Interesting read.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Good stuff. Unlocking mysteries is pretty cool.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

good article. interesting read on blues. I've caught flatheads shallow (4-5 ft.) in the spring just down from the dam in the daytime right before dusk. I was bream fishing & happened to have 1 of my big rods with me. I put a bream on it & it wasn't no time & I caught 1. Re-baited & caught another 1 in the same place.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Read it a long time ago. Its a good one. Fascinating how they all head north in the Spring. I stay up sometimes until 4am reading scientific PDF files about tracking studies and catfish movements up and down river.

I have a good article coming out this June in the new 2016 Catfish-Insider Magazine. As-well as in 4 other magazines including Florida Sportsman. The South is finally getting some recognition as a catfish destination..


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

It is amazing that they can leave a area and come back to the same general location. Almost like their own personal space, you might say.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> It is amazing that they can leave a area and come back to the same general location. Almost like their own personal space, you might say.



Flatheads are even more territorial, like gators they are a creature of home range. You can catch a 30 pound flat, release him, then fish that area again over the course of sometime and you will eventually catch that same fish again only bigger.


----------

